# Què tal es presenta l'estiu?



## Xerinola

Hola amics,
Com traduiríeu això en anglès?
"Què tal es presenta l'estiu? Teniu neu al glaciar?"
Do you have/ There is snow on the glacier? La primera part no sé com traduir-la!
Algú em pot ajudar?

Merci!
X:


----------



## ampurdan

Jo diria que pots dir:

"What's the summer going to be like?"

Per la segona part, crec que pots fer servir "Do you have". Clar que "there is" és correcte, però no és el mateix.


----------



## Xerinola

ampurdan said:


> Jo diria que pots dir:
> 
> "What's the summer going to be like?"
> 
> Per la segona part, crec que pots fer servir "Do you have". Clar que "there is" és correcte, però no és el mateix.


 
Gràcies Amp. Sí, he posat "there is" perque no sabia si "do you have" era una traducció literal i no estava segura de si tindria sentit en anglès. Merci per la primera proposta, em va de conya!

X:


----------



## ajohan

"What's the summer going to be like?" està bé. "How's the summer looking?" o "How's the summer shaping up" també.

Quant al problema de "do you have/there is" tots dos em semblen bé però has de fer servir la forma interrogativa "is there"

"Is there any snow on the glaciar?"


----------



## Xerinola

Perfecte! MOltíssimes gràcies Ajohan! I a l'Amp. també!

Thank you very much.
X:


----------



## ampurdan

Una pregunta, Ajohan. "What's the summer shaping up?" no es preguntaria més aviat quan l'estiu ja ha començat? No seria una cosa com "com va l'estiu?"?


----------



## ajohan

Es podria entendre així però pel context i la data (mitjans de juny) se sap que s'està pensant en com es presenta l'estiu. Més a més se suposa que la Xerinola està pensant en aquest estiu, que ja ha començat.


----------



## ampurdan

Sí, però el que vull dir és que "Com es presenta l'estiu?" es una pregunta que se sol fer cap al futur, és a dir, quines perspectives tenim respecte a aquest estiu. En canvi, "Com va?" és més una cosa que pregunta pel present o per la marxa de l'estiu fins a aquest moment.


----------



## ajohan

"How's ............... shaping up?" pot significar. "Com van els plans per .............?", "Quines són les perspectives per ............?", o "Com va ..............fins aquest moment?" sempre i quan estem a prop del principi. No ho diríem a mitjans d'agost per posar un exemple.


----------



## ampurdan

Moltes gràcies, Ajohan. Ara ho veig clar.


----------



## Xerinola

Molt interessant Ajohan, moltes gràcies al 2, de veritat.

X:


----------

